

Unfinished TV Web App Looking for New Owner - foobar2k
http://loopj.com/2009/07/13/unfinished-tv-web-app-looking-for-new-owner/

======
vaksel
it seems more or less finished, I don't see why the guy doesn't spend a
weekend to finish it(or work on it in his spare time). It seems to be the type
of service that'll grow fairly slow at first, so why not run it on the side
while working full time?

~~~
foobar2k
As with any project like this, that last 20% completeness takes the most
effort, and spending a couple of hours a week on it just won't be enough to
take it to success. Building the product is just the first step, getting
people using it and iterating is what matters to me.

I'm working with a startup now (Heyzap, YC W09), so that's where all my energy
is being directed!

~~~
vaksel
Why didn't you try finding a co-founder, and giving up the code in exchange
for a portion of the equity. Giving it completely away just seems wasteful.

10-20% would guarantee decent payout in case the site becomes a success. You
pretty much did all the hard work already, might as well ensure that you get
rewarded for it eventually.

